# Two Rock Cardiff inspection



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

A well designed 2 x el84 AB amp with bass, treble, volume and contour pots and effects loop unity in and out

I should have mapped this 2016 Two Rock production amp when it was with me a year ago and plan to remedy this today

Very neat "flying" layout(no board or turrets) with plenty of room

This is a 1 x 12" combo that is bulletproofand sounds fanastic as a Two Rock should


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Considering what Two Rock's cost, I'm a bit surprised (disappointed?) to see run-of-the-mill caps (Nichicon?) in there. I would have expected Sprague or F&Ts...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Alan Small said:


> A well designed 2 x el84 AB amp with bass, treble, volume and contour pots and effects loop unity in and out
> 
> I should have mapped this build when it was with me a year ago and plan to remedy this today
> 
> ...


When you say map it.... do you mean draw out the schematic and then share it with me so I can build one


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Very well build amp .

I see so many high end amps with low budget filter caps. I can't understand.

I had the chance to visit Two Rock Company in California a few years ago. I was very well received.
It's a very small company. There are only a few employees assembling the amps


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> When you say map it.... do you mean draw out the schematic and then share it with me so I can build one


Yes, layout and a schematic....my hobby these days albeit with a magnifying glass to assist these old eyes


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Alan Small said:


> Yes, layout and a schematic....my hobby these days albeit with a magnifying glass to assist these old eyes


I would gladly trade my eyes for your skill!

I am always so enthralled with the fact you folks can look at it and "See" what it is. Knowing what every piece and part is. I could probably recreate the connections, but I wouldn't be any closer to understanding how it works.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I would gladly trade my eyes for your skill!
> 
> I am always so enthralled with the fact you folks can look at it and "See" what it is. Knowing what every piece and part is. I could probably recreate the connections, but I wouldn't be any closer to understanding how it works.


my knowledge is little in this magic electronic world of tubes maginifying audio signals; with the guidance of the formally educated audio electronics members of this club I learn more each day and am thankful for the teachings and sharing of tips, hints, facts and drawings, et al.
To me it is a little bit sherlock holmes


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Alan Small , I am not sure I am following this thread, did you build that amp? If so was it a kit or from scratch?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

MarkM said:


> @Alan Small , I am not sure I am following this thread, did you build that amp? If so was it a kit or from scratch?


This is an amp made by Two Rock in 2016 and I am(we are) looking at its design and layout


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Are you reverse engineering to a full document package?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Are you reverse engineering to a full document package?


I will record, document, diagrams and share my findings. I do not plan on unsoldering any parts for complete measurements


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

about halfway done first draft...i wonder if staples sells 'white out' which used to assist when using a typewriter


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Second draft...a bit further along...will be getting larger sheets of paper for more room to draw


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Alan Small said:


> Second draft...a bit further along...will be getting larger sheets of paper for more room to draw
> View attachment 427718


Oh thank God. I was going to ask you to translate that first one for me 

That looks like loads of fun man. You gonna try and build one or is this for interests sake?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Keeping my mind active


----------



## Erig8 (Aug 28, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> Keeping my mind active


You have a very great skill. That's well built


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This is where I’m leaving off for now.
Inserting the speaker jack tomorrow.
Unsure about the 6.3 heater and artificial centre tap, will give you a shout before power up.
Still have to ground the signal section.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> This is where I’m leaving off for now.
> Inserting the speaker jack tomorrow.
> Unsure about the 6.3 heater and artificial centre tap, will give you a shout before power up.
> Still have to ground the signal section.
> ...


Are you building this as he is throwing up the schematic??


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> This is where I’m leaving off for now.
> Inserting the speaker jack tomorrow.
> Unsure about the 6.3 heater and artificial centre tap, will give you a shout before power up.
> Still have to ground the signal section.
> ...


Excellent Ben!
Nice and clean with lots of room to work.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Erig8 said:


> You have a very great skill. That's well built


Erig8, I did not build this amp: it is a Two Rock Cardiff which I am inspecting and drawing on paper. It does sound wonderful.

Are you in the lawn sprinkler business or larger scale water management?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> Are you building this as he is throwing up the schematic??


Im building a Fender Champ inside of a National studio 10 chassis. But i’m taking it from a schematic and removing the board and connecting everything aside from a couple of impossible reaches point to point.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> Im building a Fender Champ inside of a National studio 10 chassis. But i’m taking it from a schematic and removing the board and connecting everything aside from a couple of impossible reaches point to point.


Thanks, I couldn't tell. It didn't look the same, but I don't hardly know what I am looking at so am easily fooled.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> Thanks, I couldn't tell. It didn't look the same, but I don't hardly know what I am looking at so am easily fooled.


It’s a lot less complicated than what Alan is working on lol. I’m just hoping that when I plug in, every organ in my body doesn’t light up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

A visit to the art store and now to continue


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

One too many cups of coffee and my lines are a bit jittery🤪☕☕☕


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

several corrections later and time to eat something


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> I would gladly trade my eyes for your skill!
> 
> I am always so enthralled with the fact you folks can look at it and "See" what it is. Knowing what every piece and part is. I could probably recreate the connections, but I wouldn't be any closer to understanding how it works.


I knew a fellow, well, still know, a few years back who built Fender amp clones very meticulously by copying the real deal. However, he didn't have a clue how they worked, still doesn't, even though a vintage guitar web storefront is selling them now. He pestered me endlessly for knowledge, which I shared as he said he was doing this just for himself, but not so, as he soon was building for my customers, who then brought his junk to me to fix 'cause he couldn't. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WCGill said:


> I knew a fellow, well, still know, a few years back who built Fender amp clones very meticulously by copying the real deal. However, he didn't have a clue how they worked, still doesn't, even though a vintage guitar web storefront is selling them now. He pestered me endlessly for knowledge, which I shared as he said he was doing this just for himself, but not so, as he soon was building for my customers, who then brought his junk to me to fix 'cause he couldn't. Oh well, c'est la vie.


That sounds just like me!

I mean, not the stealing your business or lying part.... but I can copy anything meticulously but ill be dammed if I know how it works.

Difference is I *Want* to know how it works and the more I hang out here, the closer I come.

This tech is amazing to me!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Learning can and should be fun and satisfying


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> That sounds just like me!
> 
> I mean, not the stealing your business or lying part.... but I can copy anything meticulously but ill be dammed if I know how it works.
> 
> ...


Yup, pretty SMRT folks here. Speaking of which, anyone heard from JB lately?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Reading schematics is like learning a new language. Buy tube amp books and read them everyday. Buy a simple kit and get some hands on knowledge and all of a sudden the “language” starts to make sense. I bought a few of the London Power TUT series books, but there’s tons of stuff out there.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Tip: use a pencil when you convert the layout to a schematic.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Tip: use a pencil when you convert the layout to a schematic.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

the good thing is I am learning and remembering and correcting mistakes with each draft...the mechanical pencil helps although it may be hard to read in photos


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That right there is the most important part. 

Keep the mind amp cranked


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Latole said:


> I see so many high end amps with low budget filter caps. I can't understand


These are Nichicon VX-M series.. reliable reputation

There are always better and lower quality out there...


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

I wanted to buy that amp, but the fellow wouldnt ship it  looks cool


----------



## GKB (4 mo ago)

Send off of the first stage but no through path ? and where is the vol/ gain control? plus looks different than the usual Phase inverter stage [ which should be feeding two signals into the power amp, good economy of tubes I guess. Looks like you have a little more to fill in but nice work tackling this thanks!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

gboboski said:


> Send off of the first stage but no through path ? and where is the vol/ gain control? plus looks different than the usual Phase inverter stage [ which should be feeding two signals into the power amp, good economy of tubes I guess. Looks like you have a little more to fill in but nice work tackling this thanks!


Not finished yet and appreciate your eyes and knowledge


----------



## GKB (4 mo ago)

Alan Small said:


> Not finished yet and appreciate your eyes and knowledge


I appreciate you taking this on thanks! I imagine there is some switching on the fx send jacks that if nothing is plugged in the signal continues onto the next stage, check 1/4" switching jacks [ or typical passive fx loop ] not to mention the tine stack eh!!
I find it easier to build off of a real schematic than a wiring diagram.


----------

